# assistance with UK visas



## Simon3 (Mar 11, 2016)

Hi all
I hope everyone is well.

Could anyone be kind enough to point me towards a visa agency in the UK that has experience with bringing Filipina spouses to the UK?

I'm sure there are details on the forum of some British agents who were themselves married to Filipinas but I can't seem to find the post.

Thank you.


----------



## bobby1947 (Apr 15, 2020)

Best way is for your wife to go to the UK embassy as my wife did , no problems and no agency or fixer fees !!


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

bobby1947 said:


> Best way is for your wife to go to the UK embassy as my wife did , no problems and no agency or fixer fees !!


The UK embassy is no longer open for casual appointments, the visa application is all done online now days.

If you think you need help although it's easy enough to do yourself I have a long time friend in the UK that runs a visa service, he is also married to a filipina. International Visa Service UK. ivs-uk.com


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

Loads of people do it themselves....

Apply for family visa online: 

https://www.gov.uk/uk-family-visa

Pay all fees

Meet the financial requirements to sponsor such visa:

https://assets.publishing.service.g...pendix-FM-1-7-Financial-Requirement-ext_1.pdf

Meet accommodation/relationship requirements.

Once submitted, process takes about 3 months - unless you have skeletons in the cupboard.
You can pay for priority service to cut down the wait.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

bobby1947 said:


> Best way is for your wife to go to the UK embassy as my wife did , no problems and no agency or fixer fees !!


The UK Embassy does not process settlement visas to the UK

It is all done online .....


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Crawford said:


> The UK Embassy does not process settlement visas to the UK
> 
> It is all done online .....


They'll probably get you with an additional fee of some kind once in country and working the papers, nothing ever seems standardized. :fingerscrossed:


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

M.C.A. said:


> They'll probably get you with an additional fee of some kind once in country and working the papers, nothing ever seems standardized. :fingerscrossed:


No, all fees are paid up front for the processing; but you have to go through the application process twice. Once for the initial visa of 2.5 years and then again for the second 2.5 years visa.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Crawford said:


> No, all fees are paid up front for the processing; but you have to go through the application process twice. Once for the initial visa of 2.5 years and then again for the second 2.5 years visa.


It's also possible for the wife to be called into the embassy for an interview.


----------



## John1850 (Oct 31, 2014)

Simon3 said:


> Hi all
> I hope everyone is well.
> 
> Could anyone be kind enough to point me towards a visa agency in the UK that has experience with bringing Filipina spouses to the UK?
> ...


Hi, What type of visa?
For a holiday and then to return to the Philippines? Or for work ? residence?

As others have pointed out don't use a fixer and you should be able to do everything yourself. It is vitally important that you read the requirements for your particular visa and then collect ALL of the relevant documents.

If it is for a vacation the UK wants YOU to prove that the Philippine (or any other country) citizen will actually return to their home country before the visa expires. This is down to YOU & your WIFE to provide the evidence.

Your wife:

Marriage certificate.
She may have children (eg yours) in the Philippines which will strongly suggest that she will return home after the vacation.
Bank account in her name with more than a few pesos which she's had for more than 6 months.
A job (or business) to return to.
Property in the Philippines.
Tax statements and bank statements all add to the overall picture; plus anything else you can think of to add to the minimum documentation stated on her visa form.

That was for a holiday to the UK; when I last looked a few years ago. (My wife will be applying for a visa to visit the UK for a vacation next year). Things may have changed and it is always better to go to the source to obtain GENUINE information rather than through some middleman / fixer.

Applying for residence / job visa is even more paperwork.
For permanent residence you have to earn or have savings above a minimum threshold to be considered.

All the best. John


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

No one can fix a visa for you. If they say they can run don't walk. A reputable visa service are only there to hold your hand by dotting the i's and crossing the tee's. This may improve your chances but no more.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

I assumed the OP was looking to sponsor his wife for a settlement visa in the UK.

If just for a visit, that too in done online.

https://www.gov.uk/standard-visitor-visa


----------

